# Currant Berry



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

_Sorry for the delay. This all took place on Saturday, but I've been sick ever since and haven't felt up to writing a real report._

With all the reports of success at Strawberry throughout the week, I had to go and give it a try. It also seemed like that's what EVERYBODY else had planned to do. The place was packed. Strangely enough, all the pay sites were overflowing and there were still 3 spots at the free parking by the dam. Go fig.

After a few hours of hiking the shoreline, floating on the tube, throwing everything I had, my efforts had only brought me one medium sized rainbow and another that got off after a quick fight. Like usual, I had missed the super catching action at the Berry, thanks to working a day job. :?










That one tried to eat a pointer minnow. The one that got off hit a rainbow kastmaster.

Not yet satisfied with the day's rewards, I decided to check out Currant Creek Reservoir and get into some fish that I knew would be biting.

As always, plenty of eye candy along the route.




























Now that road is notorious for being bouncy and washboard and I was very pleasantly surprised at the condition it's currently in. It was very smooth the whole way, minus the wet spots along the lower half and one rocky area. Piece of cake in the Sentra.

Even though the Berry had given me a hard time, I was sure to get into fish at CC. My first cast was with the ever trusty Blue Fox and I missed two bites on the retrieve before reeling in a feisty little rainbow that looked as if it were fresh from the concrete hatchery runs.

Apparently someone thinks CC needs a bunch of planter rainbows. I proceeded to bring in about 20 of the dinks with only a couple that were worth a photo.





































So if anyone wants a mess of tiny rainbows that fight hard, fish the inlet area. The cutts are also in there, but far more weary than their neighbors.




























My time there was relatively short, but plenty of fish tasted metal before I called it a day. It sure is a beautiful area.



















The drive down went as smoothly as the drive up, but took about twice as long since I found it necessary to pull over a million times for pics. I didn't fish the creek (regs), but I still took something away from them:





































Always a pleasure to visit Currant Creek.




























Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job LOAH....I always enjoy your reports and your pictures. 

Hope ya feel better !!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Those are some awesome pictures, I love Currant creek. I can't wait to do some camping along the creek, i'll wait till after the memorial day camping crowds. Ive never fished the dam, just the stream...talk about some easily spooked fish. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH.
Well done, as always.


----------



## partsman1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice trip Loah, sorry you came down with the crud. That looks like a great spot, i've been wanting to get by there since we drove past it last year, but now i really want to go even more, your posts have become the fuel to my addiction.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time your pictures are always awesome thanks for the report.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, so I have to ask the question, I looked in the regulations and it doesn't say anything about the creek below the dam. Why did you fish it? When you talked about it you said that you didn't fish it because of the regs. What did I miss in the proclamation?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, my mistake. All these years I was under the impression that the whole creek was AFL and only 2 under a certain length.

Thanks for clearing that up. Guess I should've paid better attention. Oh well, my wife is probably glad I didn't know that because it got me home earlier. :lol:


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I take it that you could have fished it, but that you just thought it was closed? One more question I have is when do the campsites up there open up for use? I didn't realize that it was a flush toilet area. That might make the wife more willing to head up there. Oh and Loah, those pics are incredible, what camera are you using? Nice work with the blue fox lure.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics from Currant, one of my all time favorite places to fish/hunt/camp. Did you notice if the Co-op road was open from the strawberry side? Just curious...thanks for sharing.

Tim


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Utahgreenhead -

I just thought that fishing it would've been illegal, since I already had more than what I thought the limit (and larger) was for the creek. Just being cautious. 

I didn't check out the campgrounds by the boat ramp. Those are the only ones in the area that have flushing toilets, I believe. The campgrounds are managed by the forest service if you wanted to call them and ask.

TLB-

Didn't check out the co-op road either. I don't think that's ever open until July.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Big thanks LOAH :evil: my cabin fever just went from moderate to extremley severe :wink:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice report. I haven't been to Currant Creek since my daddy died.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks.  

Sorry to hear that.


----------

